# what do you wear for layers



## Guest (Jan 26, 2010)

underarmour and a jacket


----------



## PeterG (Jan 20, 2010)

Cold days:
Under Armour Cold Gear
T-shirt 
Jacket

Warm days:
Under Armour Heat Gear
Hoodie
T-Shirt


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Under Armour cold gear long sleeve mock + jacket. I have one of those fleece lined bandana dealies, too. Nice.

If it's cold, I throw a mid-layer in to the mix.

If it's warm, I ditch the jacquito in favor of hoodie. At this point, lose the bandana, too.

If it's real warm, I ditch the hoodie in favor of UA + t-shirt.

If it's 40+ degrees, I'll just wear a t-shirt.


----------



## hwa (Dec 2, 2008)

david_z said:


> I have
> If it's 40+ degrees, I'll just wear a t-shirt.


40 degrees in a t-shirt? You, sir, are more of a man than I.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

hwa said:


> 40 degrees in a t-shirt? You, sir, are more of a man than I.


I usually start out wearing more than that, but after an hour or so I end up with just the T. Especially if I'm lapping park. If I'm riding groomers, I'll keep the base layer on usually.


----------



## PeterG (Jan 20, 2010)

This past weekend it was almost 50 at Perfect North. Every 2 runs through the park I had to take a layer off. haha


----------



## mrpez (Jan 29, 2010)

if its not freezing ill just wear a t-shirt and my burton bonded hoodie. 

if i HAVE to ill wear my DC jacket and a t-shirt.


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

I usually ride in very cold weather.

Helly Hansen thermals
Long sleeve cotton shirt
DC jacket
(hoody and/or sweat pants if needed as well)


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

cotton???

ten char.


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

Yeah not the greatest for sweat buy it's my favorite shirt


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Baselayer Patagonia Capilene 3, shirt and pants
Mid layer TNF polar fleece
Shell TNF XCR gore tex


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

UA Mock Turtleneck Coldgear + Goretex Shell Jacket
If its really cold ill throw on my light Mtn Hardware fleece over the UA gear 

I just wear UA leggings + my Analog snow pants 

Never really get cold at all...


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Dano said:


> Yeah not the greatest for sweat buy it's my favorite shirt


Everyone's got something like that - you do what you gotta do


----------



## paintball_karl (Feb 9, 2008)

warm days:
sessions/neff softshell
DC denim snowboard pant
DC shortsleeve thermal
beanie, gogs etc

cold days:
special blend annex pant
special snowpatrol jacket
or
nomis simon sig jacket(with a thin hoody)
long underwear
same dc short sleeve thermal


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Cool days - UA Cold Gear and jacket

Cold days - UA Cold Gear and jacket

REALLY friggin cold days - UA Cold Gear and jacket


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2010)

Cold days:
Under Armour
long sleeve tee
UA hoodie
Fox hoodie

Warmer days (25+)
UA and a hoodie

Super warm spring days I just wear UA and a tee.


----------

